# Owners of Trump Plaza Casino Expect It Will Close



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 12, 2014)

Owners of Trump Plaza Casino Expect It Will Close - by Wayne Parry/ Yahoo!News/ Yahoo.com

"ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. (AP) — Atlantic City's crumbling casino market disintegrated even further Saturday as the owners of the Trump Plaza casino said they expect to shut down in mid-September...."

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2014)

There are so many casinos now on east coast. Atlantic City is going to have a hard time in the gaming industry in the years to come. There are casinos in every state from North Carolina to New Jersey with the only exception is the Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2014)

*Atlantic City Casinos*

_
The Atlantic Club Casino Hotel closed in January 2014,_ a victim of the casino saturation taking place in the Northeast. About 1,600 people lost their jobs, as the 33-year-old casino shut its doors. 

The Atlantic Club had sought a buyer for years but was unable to attract one. It filed for bankruptcy in November and was sold for a combined $23.4 million just before Christmas to two competitors who will strip it for parts. 

Tropicana Entertainment bought the table games, slot machines, and customer lists, while Caesars Entertainment bought the 801-room hotel, for which it has no immediate plans. 

The Atlantic Club opened in December 1980 as the Golden Nugget, owned by casino magnate Steve Wynn. 

The casino changed hands several times and went through a handful of names: The Grand, Bally's Grand, the Atlantic City Hilton, ACH, and finally the Atlantic Club. 

It lost market share to its local competitors, and its decline was hastened when the first Pennsylvania casino opened in 2006. 

_"The Atlantic Club's casino may be the first, but not the last."_


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2014)

*Another Atlantic City Casino Closing*

_
The Showboat Hotel and Casino _

The parent company announced in June that, although still profitable; 
the company has scheduled to close The Showboat Hotel and Casino effective August 31, 2014

The company doesn't yet know what will happen to the Showboat's land and buildings, including a 20-story hotel tower above the casino.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2014)

*Atlantic City Casino Closings*

_
How do you think these casino closings  will effect nearby timeshares_

Wyndham Skyline Tower 100 S. North Carolina Ave, Atlantic City, NJ
and the Marriott Fairway Villas nr Absecon on Route 9, Galloway, NJ?


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 13, 2014)

20 years ago, Atlantic City was in decline.  The casino section was okay, but once you got past that, it was like being in any other crumbling downtown.  I can't imagine that the closing of these casinos can be anything but bad news for the already struggling town.

Being on the ocean may be its saving grace if it can capitalize on that feature.


----------



## Dori (Jul 13, 2014)

From what I saw on our one and only visit to Atlantic City,  the casinos made a grave error in not investing in the surrounding parts of the city. One block away from the Boardwalk, and the surroundings seemed very sketchy. I feel very sorry for all of the casino employees who will lose their livelihood.

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 13, 2014)

I am sure a BIG play for state money is being made to Governor Christie ... 

And yes, the casino redevelopment money seem to be sent far, far away from the regional area between 'off beach' block to the back bay. But ANY redevelopment work would have involved *multiple BLOCKS condemned *for such work and the local elected officials would want to make sure those voters were HAPPY and stilling voting in Atlantic City. To attract any commercial base outside of a casino building, you have to have vacationers who WANT to stay in their condos, walk to the beach during the day & take their families (kids included) to entertainment & decent dining in the evening.

And that is why the various smaller shore towns STILL have piers of shore rides, ball & ring throws, miniature golf, cotton candy & hot dogs - esp in the evenings. 

And you have to spend BIG to change the current Atlantic City - both the physical structures, security, image to bring about a change.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 20, 2014)

They need to bring more entertainment/big names - other vacation destination ideas and clean up/invest in the surrounding areas.  Not sure this will happen.

They need to bring both gambling/non-gambling people.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dori said:


> ....the casinos made a grave error in not investing in the surrounding parts of the city. One block away from the Boardwalk, and the surroundings seemed very sketchy.




You are 100% correct.  I grew up in the area.  If the State had pushed relentless redevelopment from the boardwalk out with their share of casino revenue, Atlantic City could have been saved.  Who knows where the money went but it clearly wasn't used to rehab Atlantic City. 

George

George


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> You are 100% correct.  I grew up in the area.  If the State had pushed relentless redevelopment from the boardwalk out with their share of casino revenue, Atlantic City could have been saved.  Who knows where the money went but it clearly wasn't used to rehab Atlantic City.
> 
> George
> 
> George



I agree with you. One of the reasons we will not travel to AC is because we do not feel safe one block off the strip. So we go to Vegas every other year.

I do not feel sorry for Trump. I do feel sorry for all the employees who will be laid off with no jobs for the future in the area.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think Trump owns it anymore.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2014)

*The Casino Curse*

A Good Way to Wreck a Local Economy: Build Casinos - by David Frum/ Business/ The Atlantic.com

"No one should look to the gambling industry to revive cities, “because that’s not what casinos do.” ..."





Steve Marcus/Reuters


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Aug 10, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> A Good Way to Wreck a Local Economy: Build Casinos - by David Frum/ Business/ The Atlantic.com
> 
> "No one should look to the gambling industry to revive cities, “because that’s not what casinos do.” ..."
> 
> ...




Good article.  

While casino's do continue to be a major driver in the Nevada economy, more and more the revenue is coming from entertainment, dining and nightclubs and less from the gaming end of the business. This is particularly true in Vegas, where the city continues to nimbly re-invent itself all the time to meet changing trends. 

Cities and governments that have bought into the idea that a casino will save their economy will be surprised eventually, just as they are being surprised now in Atlantic City.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Aug 11, 2014)

> How do you think these casino closings will effect nearby timeshares
> 
> Wyndham Skyline Tower 100 S. North Carolina Ave, Atlantic City, NJ
> and the Marriott Fairway Villas nr Absecon on Route 9, Galloway, NJ?



I don't think it will have much impact at all.  There are plenty of other casinos and the ones closing aren't the nicest ones.  

Sportsbook would really help this area if NJ ever gets it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 14, 2014)

*Revel Resort 500 Boardwalk Atlantic City New Jersey*

Atlantic City's Revel Casino Hotel will close its doors 
and lay off all employees no later than Sept. 10, 2014


----------



## Dori (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds like the Boardwalk will turn into a boarded-up, rundown area, much like what we experienced on the main street of Reno a few years ago. With the closure of so many of their casinos, it was a depressing area, with so many homeless people. 

Dori


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 17, 2014)

Chips are Down for Atlantic City's Hard-Luck Revel Casino - by Daniel Kelley and Hillary Russ/ U.S./ Reuters.com

"When the $2.4 billion Revel Casino opened its doors in 2012, the curvy blue-glass tower was hailed as the wave of the future for Atlantic City, New Jersey.

But only two years later, with the announcement that it will close next month while in bankruptcy for the second time, the gleaming, 52-story gambling palace is looking very much like a white elephant stranded on Atlantic City's beachfront..."





A view from the boardwalk of several casinos in Atlantic City, New Jersey, in this March 14, 2009 file photo.
Credit: Reuters/Tim Shaffer/Files


Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 17, 2014)

The Revel is the FAR, FAR way PAST all the gleaning lights to the RIGHT of that photo ... Yes, this photo was taken before the Revel casino opened .. but the location is a long Boardwalk walk - cold with the wind off the ocean in the winter; hot under the summer sun. 

The RESORTs Casino shares the stub street (North Carolina Ave) with the Wyndham Skyline Towers -- same "beach" block. So in the photo here Skyline Towers is off the LEFT CENTER margin.... NOT SHOWN. Easy walk to the beach. A short run across the street to Resorts.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2014)

Revel Becomes Latest Atlantic City Casino, Hotel to Go Bust - from Associated Press/ FoxNews.com

"ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. –  The most spectacular and costly failure in Atlantic City's 36-year history of casino gambling began to play out Monday when the $2.4 billion Revel Casino Hotel emptied its hotel.

Its casino will close early Tuesday morning..."

More info on the closing.





FILE - In this July 23, 2014, file photo, people stand on a high deck at Revel Casino Hotel in Atlantic City, N.J. (AP Photo/Mel Evans, File)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2014)

Showboat Closes After 27 Years in Atlantic City- from Associated Press/ Regions/ FoxNews.com

"ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. –  The show is over for the Showboat Casino Hotel.

The Mardi Gras-themed casino shut down Sunday after 27 years on the Atlantic City Boardwalk. It was one of three casinos closing within the next two weeks as Atlantic City deals with the impact of increasing competition from casinos in neighboring states. Revel will begin a two-day closing Monday, and Trump Plaza is closing Sept. 16.

One of the final songs piped in over the Showboat's loudspeakers: Queen's "Another One Bites The Dust."..."





Aug 31, 2014: Revel Casino and Hotel, left, is seen near Showboat, the Mardi Gras-themed casino that shut down after 27 years on the Boardwalk in Atlantic City, N.J.AP

Richard


----------



## Bunk (Sep 1, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how NJ Government will handle a new push to open casinos by the Meadowlands.  

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...asino_how_about_four_business_group_says.html

There are two competing interests in play.  On the one hand, the State Constitution restricts casinos to Atlantic City, and allowing casinos to open up elsewhere will hurt Atlantic City even more.  On the other hand, politicians love to spend other people's money, and casinos in the Meadowlands will give them more cash to play with.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2014)

Miss America to be Crowned Sunday in Stressed Atlantic City, N.J. - by Sean Landis/ reuters.com

"The winner of the 2015 Miss America Pageant will be crowned on Sunday night in Atlantic City, and the wearer's glittering tiara will stand in contrast to the tarnished fortunes of this New Jersey beach town where yet another casino is slated to close this week..."







Contestants sport swimsuits during the second preliminary night of the 2015 Miss America Competition in Atlantic City, New Jersey September 10, 2014.
Credit: Reuters/Adrees Latif


Richard


----------



## NHTraveler (Sep 14, 2014)

*Yet another casino to close*

Looks like Trump Taj Mahal will close in November...

http://www.northjersey.com/news/tru...ng-atlantic-city-casinos-owners-say-1.1081902


----------



## am1 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Taj was my favorite on the Boardwalk.


----------



## balc453 (Sep 15, 2014)

My wife read on-line that there is a group that wants the Revel and the Showboat to create a Linq type of property similar to the one in Las Vegas. The deal is contingent on the creditors accepting their offer. It is reported the property will be non-gaming.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 16, 2014)

The Trump closes today.


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2014)

These hotels cannot make a go of it Thursday to Monday and all summer? It is hard to imagine these just siting empty and collecting dust.  

Most likely too big but possibly a good deal to be had for a timeshare company.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 16, 2014)

Those hotels are ALL north of Wyndham Skyline Tower and *are north of the LAST casino on that section of the Boardwalk* --- that last casino still open is Resorts -- which was the FIRST casino opening in Atlantic City (in an original OLD hotel). Merv Griffen remodeled the old hotel and opened the ballroom and dining hall as the casino. Built a parking structure across the street from where Skyline Tower now sits.

There is NOT any close by or walk to casino as there a 2 casinos on the BAY (across the island) and several up by the bridge onto the barrier island closer to the convention hall and the Amtrak train station (maybe a mile south on Atlantic Ave).

When the Revel was under construction --- I walked north on the Boardwalk --- it was a long COLD walk with the wind coming off the ocean and beach. I thought WHO would build such an expensive and BIG building so far from everything else (like the shows at Showboat & the Taj) ... It was so isolated -- even the abandon houses off the beach block were GONE (flat lots). You could not buy a candy bar with 1/2 mile walk - if you did NOT buy it in the Revel construction site's lunch trucks (or the finish building).

SO, turning the Revel into a timeshare --- not going to happen or even traditional condos at the beach. There is TOO much public space - like 7 story lobbies, outdoor pools covering 20,000 sq ft of the 7th floor roofs, 4 story escalators. I got scared riding the escalators; I did NOT want to even go into those glass walled elevators.

PS I do NOT like the walkways on the Wyndham Ocean Blvd units either.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Believe I read someplace there was talk of converting the Revel and maybe others into commercial / office space.  No idea how serious that was, of just somebody's idea of what to do with the space...


----------



## gmarine (Sep 16, 2014)

In warm weather the walk from Resorts, Trump Taj and Showboat to Revel is a nice walk. In cold weather not so much but then again in cold weather walking anywhere on the boardwak isnt ideal. I dont believe the location of the Revel was ideal, but it wasnt the biggest problem. I have been there several times, including shortly after it opened. One big negative I saw was the design of the entrance from the boardwalk. There was nothing there to draw you in. You entered to a giant lobby with escalators going up but nothing was in view from the lower level to make you want to take the time to go up. 

Restaurant prices were ridiculous for Atlantic City. My wife and I sat at a bar inside Revel and they served us $8 draft beers in plastic cups. A $14 cheese plate came on a paper plate with plastic forks and a whopping three slices of cheese. 

Room prices were also ridiculous. During the week when Showboat, Trump Taj and Resorts had rooms for $69-$89, Revel was generally double the price.  

The Trump Taj is the most northern casino that is still open though there is a chance it may close in November. If it does close, the decrease in pedestrian traffic may cause trouble for Resorts and the fairly new Margaritaville and Landshark restaurants. 

That Trump Plaza closed was no surprise. That place has been going downhill for years, especially since it was almost sold a couple years ago for only $20 million. 

The big surprise to me was the Showboat closing. It was still profitable and with the closing of Revel and Trump Plaza it is likely that profits would increase but they chose to close it anyway. I'm going to miss Showboat, had some good times there. Hopefully Trump Taj can make it out of bankruptcy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 16, 2014)

gmarine said:


> ....The Trump Taj is the most northern casino that is still open though there is a chance it may close in November. If it does close, the decrease in pedestrian traffic may cause trouble for Resorts and the fairly new Margaritaville and Landshark restaurants.
> 
> That Trump Plaza closed was no surprise. That place has been going downhill for years, especially since it was almost sold a couple years ago for only $20 million.* AGREE!*
> 
> The big surprise to me was the Showboat closing. *Not to me -- the crowds of people were not big spenders, the seafood buffet in April as a draw for the bus traffic, and the public areas were thread bare and old.* It was still profitable and with the closing of Revel and Trump Plaza it is likely that profits would increase but they chose to close it anyway. *I'm going to miss Showboat,* had some good times there. *AGREE, but no money had gone into it for years*.  Hopefully Trump Taj can make it out of bankruptcy.



Added my comments in *BOLD and DARK red*. 

I usually go down to AC 2 or 3 times a year - last went late April, 2014 with my elderly aunt and a sister. Stayed at Skyline Towers ... nice weekend. Low key. We walked the Boardwalk twice - and took the Jitney to the lighthouse. We were at the lighthouse long enough for my sister to climb all the steps - and were the ONLY guests during that time. It was a bright and sunny day - a good picture day. And still we were the only visitors while we were at the Lighthouse.


----------



## gmarine (Sep 16, 2014)

No money has gone into the Trump Taj for years and its just as old and worn as Showboat, if not more, which is why I'm surprised Showboat closed while being profitable.  Hopefully the Trump Taj isnt going next. As dated as it is I love staying there in the 1200 sq ft Grand Suites overlooking the beach for $169.  Then again, I hope they dont get too profitable and raise those prices.


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2014)

How about turning one of these into a retirement home?  It has a lot of upside.  

Very hard to imagine all of these casinos will stay empty but also hard to imagine that they would close and Revel would even be built.  I remember the big plans that were in place for badger field.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 17, 2014)

The opening of casinos in PA was the last nail in the coffin for AC. Why go 3 hours to AC when there was now a casino within 45 mins? Even though the PA casinos were slot only in the beginning, everyone knew it was only a matter of time before table games were allowed. Most of PA casinos are brand new and some like Mt. Airy are full resorts. They are a pleasure to visit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 17, 2014)

Pat H said:


> The opening of casinos in PA was the last nail in the coffin for AC. Why go 3 hours to AC when there was now a casino within 45 mins? Even though the PA casinos were slot only in the beginning, everyone knew it was only a matter of time before table games were allowed. Most of PA casinos are brand new and some like Mt. Airy are full resorts. They are a pleasure to visit.



Yes, and when I was there over a year ago ... the big buses for the day trippers were NJ Buses and NJ Senior Centers ... and I said to my Texas sister, "LOOK ... NJ state vehicles whose drivers are NJ State employees on the clock --- WT crap are they driving across state lines --- they should have gone to AC??? Not the Poconos!"


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 10, 2014)

Icahn: Senate Leader 'Selling Out' Atlantic City - by Wayne Parry/ Assciated Press/ ABCNews.com

"Carl Icahn accused New Jersey's Senate president of "selling out" Atlantic City by considering casinos near New York City, while the legislative leader said the state wouldn't give the billionaire investor the tax breaks he is seeking..."

Richard


----------



## dundey (Oct 26, 2014)

The Revel was purchased in bankruptcy by the same company that owns The Atlantis and Hard Rock casions (Brookfield US Holding).  They do plan on reopening as a casino but the sale is being contested in court by another bidder.


----------



## am1 (Nov 15, 2014)

The Taj filed to close December 12.  My favorite casino in AC.


----------



## AndySamuels (Jan 5, 2015)

The Taj will remain open for now.


----------

